# Driftwood vs Other wood, and other questions



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Is there any reason you can't use Oak, Cherry, etc., in an aquarium? Has anyone successfully done this? I can't find a stump I like in driftwood, so I'm looking at other alternatives.

What exactly is Spider Wood? Looking it up as images shows driftwood-type pieces, and they are for sale for aquariums. Does anyone know what type of plant it comes from? Google'ing Spider Wood does not have any good articles about what it actually is, and if I can't find what I want, I can always try to grow it myself.

Also, Manzanita wood, has anyone grown this? Can it be grown outside in Virginia (it is a west coast plant, but I don't see anything to prevent it from growing on the East Coast)?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use oak, cedar, Mopani, manzanita and a few others. Spiderwood I don't know much about but have heard of others using it. My personal favorite though is cedar root and knees. Just make sure it's dried and soak for awhile to sink.

Manzanita I don't think you can purchase a live plant to grow for yourself. In fact I think its illegal to collect living specimans.


----------

